# damn lady hit me



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i was hit just like an hour ago i need both doors for my 2000 altima on the passenger side where can i buy some


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> i was hit just like an hour ago i need both doors for my 2000 altima on the passenger side where can i buy some


try the classifieds http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102
also places like www.car-part.com and www.ritewayauto.com are good places to start. your local salvage yards are good places as well.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

u can also try ebay or the stealership if worst comes to worst


----------

